# flying more than one aircraft in the forces



## avro87 (22 Oct 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of pilots in the air force being checked out to fly more than one aircraft?  For instance flying between a CP-140 and a herc.  I imagine this doesnt happen, since this might cost a bit of mula, but I think there could be benefits to it.  Thanx.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Oct 2006)

avro87 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone has heard of pilots in the air force being checked out to fly more than one aircraft?  For instance flying between a CP-140 and a herc.  I imagine this doesnt happen, since this might cost a bit of mula, but I think there could be benefits to it.  Thanx.



We have a new pilot at my sqn who was a test pilot at AETE...he was flying 5 types of CF aircraft.  Did his test pilot shool in Edwards AFB and flew alot of different types there.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Oct 2006)

Some guys used to be dual-qualified, CH146 Griffon and B206 Jet Ranger, but I think the guys all have a single qual now.


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Oct 2006)

From what I hear, getting a dual qualification is extremely hard.  The only ones I hear doing that are AETE guys.

Max


----------

